# Daisy hates me!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well not really I hope, but after a bath and loooong grooming session just to get her coat brushed and de-matted she wont be too pleased. I haven't even given her a trim yet....waiting for her to dry and forget the torture I have just put her through!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH no, I am sure she will forgive you quickly....and I am sure all the torture will not be for nothing...I would bet on her getting some kind of special something afterwards.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

A tripe stick followed by an air drying jog round the block with me!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

see....how could she stay mad when you treat her so nice!  lol...she is a lucky girl


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> A tripe stick followed by an air drying jog round the block with me!


I wouldn't forgive you for that! I'd need at least a bottle of wine and a very large bar of chocolate!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I think she wont forgive me for my slow plodding pace...:turtle:

When we got back there was definitely a look about her that said 'Was that it?'


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

My Millie & your Daisy both. Millie has just had a huge bath with lots of shampoo and conditioner to get all the sea water and sand out of her fur. She's now wrapped in a towel sleeping with hubby (who's also sleeping ). 

I've got to go out at 7.30, I hope I have time to start the big grooming session. It may have to spill over to tomorrow morning. 

Good luck with Daisy.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> My Millie & your Daisy both. Millie has just had a huge bath with lots of shampoo and conditioner to get all the sea water and sand out of her fur. She's now wrapped in a towel sleeping with hubby (who's also sleeping ).
> 
> I've got to go out at 7.30, I hope I have time to start the big grooming session. It may have to spill over to tomorrow morning.
> 
> Good luck with Daisy.


That sounds very snuggly! 

Daisy's trim will wait for tomorrow although I have managed to do around her eyes using the 'grab beard firmly and chop quickly' method! 

Hope you have a nice evening. x


----------

